# Agendus est sorti



## flette (26 Juin 2009)

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il testé ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2009)

Vu les critiques et les manques flagrants de cette version iPhone, je n&#8217;ai même pas voulu tester. Déjà je ne le trouvais pas forcément génial sur mon Palm, mais meilleur que l'agenda d'origine, la les commentaires laissés ne m'ont pas incité a testé.


----------



## flette (26 Juin 2009)

J'étais accro d'Agendus sur Palm treo 600.
la paire Entourage / Agendus était super pour moi.

Depuis le 17/07/09 (date d'achat de mon iPhone 3G) je m....ais avec les notes & les tâches non synchronisées, et l'absence de copier/coller.

Depuis OS3, il y a du mieux mais l'intégration n'est pas encore top avec les soft Apple.

Je comptais beaucoup sur la sortie d'Agendus.
C'est la version 1.0 on peut espérer mieux pour la 1.1


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

flette a dit:


> Depuis le 17/07/09 (date d'achat de mon iPhone 3G)


vous avez une machine pour voyager dans le futur ??


----------



## flette (1 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez une machine pour voyager dans le futur ??



Effectivement... pas fait exprès, il faut lire /08 et non /09 

Toujours personne qui a testé ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juillet 2009)

Dans la mesure où je faisais partie des quelques personnes qui n'aimaient pas du tout Agendus sur Palm (je n'ai purement et simplement jamais compris ce que beaucoup trouvaient à cette appli surcompliquée et en même temps  mochement fun) je ne risque pas de mordre à sa version iPhone. Ça peut paraitre con ce que je dis mais tout lemonde en disait tellement de bien que je le suis rué dessus comme sur le messie (un agenda pour moi c'est une appli ultra-essentielle et j'ai été cruelleme
t déçu ... au point de ne quasiment jamais l'utiliser et â lui préférer de très loin l'agenda de base du Palm...


----------

